# dvr 921 $1500.00



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

I called my local dealed Arkansas Satellite & Wireless in Dec to ask about a dvr 921. He told me he could order one for $1500.00. Is this allowed by Dish Network? I did not order from them.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I'd go somewhere else - PRONTO !!!


----------



## MrJ (Mar 13, 2004)

Did you get specific? I called to order DISH Network service last week from my local dealer and asked about the 921. At first they quoted the $1500 price, but it turned out to be for the deal that includes an HDTV and another receiver (the $999 811/311 deal with 921 instead). Maybe the same thing happened to you. Then they told me $850 for the receiver alone... then they told me $900... then, due to the QA hold, they told me I could get a 311 now and upgrade to a 921 for $600... or $0 with 2-year commitment. Seems like they just aren't fully aware of what's going on. I went with the 311 now and $600 upgrade to 921 later. Hopefully everything works out.


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

This is for a dvr 921 only. My main question is does dish allow their dealers to ask such a price for a $1000.00 receiver.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes, Dish Network allows this. If someone asks for too much money for something then the consumer will just go somewhere most of the time anyways. I would sell one for $1,000 + shipping if I can get one through my distributor, which is the retail price.


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

daveray said:


> This is for a dvr 921 only. My main question is does dish allow their dealers to ask such a price for a $1000.00 receiver.


DISH allows their *independent* retailers to set their own prices. They are not allowed to dictate certain aspects of the retailers business or they could get in trouble with Uncle Sam. DISH doesn't offer franchises, and the retailers are definitely not employed by DISH (boy, that insurance sure would be nice!). So, that basically means that if you don't like the price you are quoted, either ask for an explanation for the huge markup, or simply try the next source.

We, like Jacob S, have only been charging MSRP. However, if I were a little smarter, psychic, or maybe a tad unsavory, I would have sold every one that I received on ebay for a hefty profit, or marked them up for locally sold customers a good 50% over MSRP.

Hmm.. just think of all the money I could have raked in! :nono2:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

MSRP stands for Manufacturer's SUGGESTED Retail Price. They can charge whatever they can get.

And with the supply dried up for the time being they can get a huge premium. (Making the cover of this month's Sound and Vision magazine probably just exacerbated the problem)


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Are the 921's guide and menu styles like the 721 or more like the 522? and I take it you can record your over the air channels on this receiver unlike any of the other Dish DVR's.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

The 921 uses Linux software based on the 721, so it has an appearance and general behavior very similar to the 721. One would think that, since most of the 721 bugs have been worked out, that the 921 would be quite stable, but this is apparently not the case...

You can record OTA channels, but only digital ones.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

THere's a good reason for that - the digital channels are like the satellite channels - already in MPEG2, etc. To record the analog channels, Dish would have to include an MPEG2 encoder chip - at extra cost. Plus doing that doesn't really fit in with E*'s plans either.


----------

